# Newbie from NI



## ChrisQP09 (Apr 6, 2016)

Half Italian espresso lover here









Just thought I would say hi to all.


----------



## Captain Grind (Feb 6, 2016)

Hello and Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## ChrisQP09 (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks man


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I feel like this sentence requires commas... Not because I care about grammar, but because I fear I may misunderstand!


----------

